# farm pro 2425



## oswegofarmpro

having problems with my hydraulics, riser for 3 point hitch has not 
been working for a while and was advised that the piston under 
the seat may be jammed (from dragging logs) , steering and front end loader were 
still working but have know become unresponsive.


----------



## Ranch Hand

oswegofarmpro said:


> #1; having problems with my hydraulics, riser for 3 point hitch has not
> been working for a while and was advised that the piston under
> the seat may be jammed (from dragging logs) ,
> 
> #2; steering and front end loader were
> still working but have know become unresponsive.







Assuming you have the Yangdong Y385 3 cyl engine.... has one hyd pump?


3 point lift; The seal/o-ring on the lift piston could be bad. On some, if the lift arms are allowed to come up to high will damage the O-ring. There is a stop that prevents this that may need adjusting if that was the cause? Can't say pulling logs had anything to do with it.


#2; Don't know which loader you have or how it was plumbed?. Most are plumbed with hyd pressure straight off the pump to the loader valve, out the loader valve to the diverter valve. The diverter splits the pressure to feed the steering & 3 point lift.

If the hyd fluid level is full ...... then make sure your hyd pump is good and there is not problem with the pump driver.... would be a starting point.


Ronald
Ranch Hand Supply


----------



## oswegofarmpro

ronald,
your description for #2 is correct. I have a Koyker 160 loader, line comes from pump, to 
loader, to the diverter. Is there a way to test the pump driver besides disassembling it?
When I move the loader control there is no movement in the lines. The tractor will still 
drive (tough with the bucket down) and the back pto still works.


----------



## Ranch Hand

The PTO on this tractor does not effect the hydraulics.

Here are some pictures of the pump driver.

Jinma Dealer, Wood Chipper , Compact Jinma Tractors



Ronald
Ranch Hand Supply


----------

